
Simple and Boring - b3u
https://css-tricks.com/simple-boring/
======
zzo38computer
That document does not itself follow their own advice (perhaps due to being
part of another web site with their own CSS stuff), although a few web pages
do, The example they give, like below (although I entered different text), is
good way to make a web page, although a rather simple one. It is also rather
readable even if you do not have a web browser (or won't open it just to view
one document).

    
    
      <!DOCTYPE html>
      <html lang="en">
      <body>
      <p>Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do
      eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua.</p>
      </body>
      </html>
    

"You can build a robust, reliable, and fully responsive web application today
using only semantic HTML on the front-end. No images. No CSS. No JavaScript.
It’s entirely possible. It will work in every modern browser. It will be
straightforward to maintain. It may not fit the standard definition of beauty
as far as web experiences go, but it will work. In many cases, it will be more
usable and accessible than those built with modern front-end frameworks." I
agree with this. But, they say it is not the best approach; well, sometimes it
is, I think (not always, but perhaps usually, especially for documents which
are not "apps"). It is much more usable and accessible, and I also think it
actually does look better too (especially considering, if the user configured
their browser with the fonts and colours they want it, then the user will be
satisfied, I think).

